# Talking to females in the gym...



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.

I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '

so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Just talk to we properly

She'll either tell you to fcuk of or say yes see you thirsaday


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Talk after your workouts.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont be afraid, you have already said she has a good squat, just go compliment her on it, then ask how long she been training for and take it from there.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You're not ready for this...save yerself the embarrassment.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I have no females in my gym apart from my gym owners wife and she looks like a dog.

Why don't you just ask for her number? Or tell her how you love how her glutes look when she squats? Or ask her could you spot her on some good mornings...

The opportunities are endless.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

JoePro said:


> I have no females in my gym apart from my gym owners wife and she looks like a dog.
> 
> Why don't you just ask for her number? Or tell her how you love how her glutes look when she squats? Or ask her could you spot her on some good mornings...
> 
> The opportunities are endless.


Fvck. I would totally spot the sh1t out of her good mornings.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

if you script it, you *will* f*ck it up


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RalphWiggum said:


> Fvck. I would totally spot the sh1t out of her good mornings.


Haha it's always worth a go...

Just see if she's doing much after training or something man and capitalize on that.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

stand behind her when she's squatting and smell her hair


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JoePro said:


> I have no females in my gym apart from my gym owners wife and she looks like a dog.
> 
> Why don't you just ask for her number? Or tell her how you love how her glutes look when she squats? Or ask her could you spot her on some good mornings...
> 
> The opportunities are endless.


Oh ohhhhhh!!! :nono: lol


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

L11 said:


> if you script it, you *will* f*ck it up


'Hey drink a fancy so sometime?'


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Oh ohhhhhh!!! :nono: lol


Hahaha, are you not a fan of the suggested methods?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JoePro said:


> I have no females in my gym apart from my gym owners wife and she looks like a dog.
> 
> Why don't you just ask for her number? *Or tell her how you love how her glutes look when she squats? Or ask her could you spot her on some good mornings...*
> 
> The opportunities are endless.


 Cause that's not creepy at all.

To the OP talk to her like a normal human being and for the love of god do not do what's just been suggested cause that will not go down well and if it does then you're asking for trouble of a whole different type.


----------



## Davie L (Jun 29, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Dont be afraid, you have already said she has a good squat, just go compliment her on it, then ask how long she been training for and take it from there.


Then sound like a sleezy pervy b**tard!!

Just wait till you bump into off the gym floor and say your piece mate!!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cause that's not creepy at all.
> 
> To the OP talk to her like a normal human being and for the love of god do not do what's just been suggested cause that will not go down well and if it does then you're asking for trouble of a whole different type.


Hahahaha I was joking relax.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cause that's not creepy at all.
> 
> To the OP talk to her like a normal human being and for the love of god do not do what's just been suggested cause that will not go down well and if it does then you're asking for trouble of a whole different type.


Haha don't worry I'm definitely not gonna smell her hair while she squats... As much as I'd like to.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RalphWiggum said:


> Haha don't worry I'm definitely not gonna smell her hair while she squats... As much as I'd like to.


Alternatively you could always smell the bench after she gets off it.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

never actually seen someone hitting on a girl at my gym.. i do look at good looking girls often but thats about it.. havent really had a conversation with any except the ones that ik from college or the personal trainers haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..I don't think approaching in the gym is always good ... But I spose it depends if she's interested in u or shown interest. And how she would feel dating someone from her gym...can't think of anything worse myself lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you wont get nowhere if you dont try. ask her for a touch and see what she says


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

JoePro said:


> Alternatively you could always smell the bench after she gets off it.


You my friend are exactly why I started this thread. Superb efforts hahahaha


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Davie L said:


> Then sound like a sleezy pervy b**tard!!
> 
> Just wait till you bump into off the gym floor and say your piece mate!!


How is that sounding sleazy? your in a gym talking about training ffs. Some people really are so socially inept.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> How is that sounding sleazy? your in a gym talking about training ffs. Some people really are so socially inept.


Because most girls automatically just think you're being sleazy. They're wired like that...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Hahahaha I was joking relax.


I know 

But just in case it makes sense to make sure guys realise it's not a good idea.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

just walk upto her, and ask if you can smash her back door in.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ask if you can see her snatch.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Talk to her after she's trained.... or away from the gym. And if she has headphones on then don't tap her on the shoulder.

You can tell im the most unapproachable girl at the gym these days


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JoePro said:


> Hahaha, are you not a fan of the suggested methods?


Well I'm thinking ..hmm now what would I say/ do if some one one said to me I love how ur glutes look when u squat...grrrrrrrooowwwl


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smile at her when you catch her eye, otherwise do nothing. If she likes you then she will talk to you.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Talk to her after she's trained.... or away from the gym. And if she has headphones on then don't tap her on the shoulder.
> 
> You can tell im the most unapproachable girl at the gym these days


Tbh she likes quite unapproachable too... Think that's what I like about her. She's fierce!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ask her to spot you so you can man up abit... 

stop asking us and get her spoken too!


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Smile at her when you catch her eye, otherwise do nothing. If she likes you then she will talk to you.


That's what I'm talking about, her striking up the convo with me! If only...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jus look at her when you walk past, if she sees and ignores you just forget it


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Ask to spot her when she uses the abductor.

All seriousness ask her when outside the gym or at the water dispenser, if anyone even trys to talking to me when working out it takes me off my course.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RalphWiggum said:


> Tbh she likes quite unapproachable too... Think that's what I like about her. She's fierce!


Yeah I really wouldn't advise it then. If im not counting reps, im counting seconds at rest, i get furious if ppl get in my way lol. Def wait for her to talk to u!


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I really wouldn't advise it then. If im not counting reps, im counting seconds at rest, i get furious if ppl get in my way lol. Def wait for her to talk to u!


Ok maybe not that unapproachable... You sound terrifying! Lovely though I'm sure


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> *just walk upto her, and ask if you can smash her back door in.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i would hate my daughter to fetch someone home like you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

RalphWiggum said:


> Ok maybe not that unapproachable... You sound terrifying! Lovely though I'm sure


Yeah im a regular ****ing pussy cat 

Lol no I am really.

...Just not at the gym.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stalk her. Don't speak to her at the gym. Follow her home. And stare at her. Don't speak. Just stare. You will come across mysterious and smokey.

When in the gym ignore her completely if she speaks to you don't reply. Just squint and stare.

At the end of the week she will be yours.

Then kill her


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

vetran said:


> At least you know she's getting a good seeing to.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cause that's not creepy at all.
> 
> To the OP talk to her like a normal human being and for the love of god do not do what's just been suggested cause that will not go down well and if it does then you're asking for trouble of a whole different type.


beef din din 2.0?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> beef din din 2.0?


Nope :lol:

Gym is my church and good advice to guys about not creeping the ladies of the gym out is always the right thing to do. :tt2:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Youre put this woman on a pedestal you can't reach...you haven't a hope.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

I sing this to myself and dance around the gym in a camp manner when she leaves the gym...






Just like i'm in some awesome movie.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Youre put this woman on a pedestal you can't reach...you haven't a hope.


mate. you're so right. so so right.

It's been a fun thread though?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So op youre from leeds, which gym do you perve at? I mean train at?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

havering said:


> Why would any man want to know their daughter is gettin a good seein too


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> So op youre from leeds, which gym do you perve at? I mean train at?


I go to virgin in kirkstall... Which gym do you take selfies in? lololololol sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope :lol:
> 
> Gym is my church and good advice to guys about not creeping the ladies of the gym out is always the right thing to do. :tt2:


haha just messing 

but im pretty sure he was joking as much as the post about 'spot her without asking and smell her hair'


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait till she leaves the gym and then follow her home. Begin stalking her, to get to know what makes her tick etc., I usually get spotted at this stage but if you don't at this point you can use your newfound knowledge of her to trick her in to sleeping with you! Happy days!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> haha just messing
> 
> but im pretty sure he was joking as much as the post about 'spot her without asking and smell her hair'


I know. But you do realise you have deeply offended me! Insinuating I need to copy anyone else, when I am faaabulous in my own right. I shall sulk and then you'll be sorry! 

Kinda got he was joking, but there are enough clueless guys out there, that it bore debunking. Plus of course she might have mates in the gym.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Was said in jest, I wasn't being serious.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Stalk her. Don't speak to her at the gym. Follow her home. And stare at her. Don't speak. Just stare. You will come across mysterious and smokey.
> 
> When in the gym ignore her completely if she speaks to you don't reply. Just squint and stare.
> 
> ...


Goddam pieman beat me too it!

Should have read thread before being a d1ckhead. Nevermind lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Just talk to we *properly *
> 
> She'll either tell you to fcuk of or say yes see you thirsaday


no no this is what you need to do


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

bailey-bose said:


> stand behind her when she's squatting and smell her hair


this^^^ haha,just told our lass about this thread and that this was funny.read this reply to her and she replied with "oh,thank f*ck you said her hair!" haha,the mrs knows me too well!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

RalphWiggum said:


> I go to virgin in kirkstall... Which gym do you take selfies in? lololololol sorry couldn't resist...


What times do you train? Point her out to me and I'll show you how to go on and I'll tell you if she's worth a date.

If your taking dating advice of a bunch of testosterone fuelled knuckle draggers and hoping to get places you really aren't ready for the let down. If you need advice on how to be yourself then your screwed? If there isn't a open invite to go talk your pretty screwed again. So just go for the ugly fat one who keeps stretching her hamstrings whilst your on the bench for you


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> I go to virgin in kirkstall... Which gym do you take selfies in? lololololol sorry couldn't resist...


Puregym... soon to be virgin in kirkstall if that's where all the decent women are at :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

A girl at the gym fancies me, she used the treadmill next to mine. She pretends not to notice me but I know she is playing hard-to-get because she runs away when I chase her in the car park.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Train at about 5ish most days.

To be honest I'm never gonna talk to her, she's well outta my league and as one fella has already said I've put that pussy on an out of reach pedestal...

I'll stick to my ugly fat ones haha


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

cgospodinov said:


> never actually seen someone hitting on a girl at my gym.. *i do look at good looking girls often but thats about it..* havent really had a conversation with any except the ones that ik from college or the personal trainers haha


Glanced at your avi and thought ... yeah, sounds bout right ...

j/k :lol:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> You're not ready for this...save yerself the embarrassment.


remember if it goes wrong ur going to have to find a new gym

no pressure


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merouria said:


> Glanced at your avi and thought ... yeah, sounds bout right ...
> 
> j/k :lol:


harsh!! -.- and just no.. theres no such thing as finding a girl at the gym lolol.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> remember if it goes wrong ur going to have to find a new gym
> 
> no pressure


Meh I don't even like my gym. I need to make the switch to a hardcore gym soon anyway so may as well go out with a bang...


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

cgospodinov said:


> harsh!! -.- and just no.. theres no such thing as finding a girl at the gym lolol.


Plenty of hotties at my gym, i just wait till they come in the sauna lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merouria said:


> Plenty of hotties at my gym, i just wait till they come in the sauna lol


yeah?? good for u! we got 2 sunas, a steam and aromatherapy room at my gym and surprise surprise they r always empty.. :cursing:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

When I go to my gym after 5pm there's a guy there who I talk to now an again. His first approach was when I was picking my callouses in between sets of lat pulldowns, he said O love rub some of this on your hands, he had some liquid grip stuff. I rubbed it in and that was that. First contact done!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

bailey-bose said:


> stand behind her when she's squatting and smell her hair


hahaha love this!


----------



## jakery96 (Jul 17, 2013)

just go up to her and say "wanna bang in the toilets?"

I guarantee it will work


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

haha funny

try this OP.. find her name out from sum1 who works at gym! msg her on facebook.. wait 3months for her to reply.. then get talking and help her out by taking her for a few workouts.. true story not sure if this ends up in a massive friend zone or not tho.. will let u know soon lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

@RalphWiggum after getting to know this girl also shes outta my league also so will keep u posted how it turns out


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Slip a load of rohypnol in the water dispenser...

It's a sure thing then. There may be a few other casualties but on the plus side your gym will be quieter for a few days.

No need to thank me.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> stand behind her when she's squatting and smell her fanny


 :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

rectus said:


> A girl at the gym fancies me, she used the treadmill next to mine. She pretends not to notice me but I know she is playing hard-to-get because she runs away when I chase her in the car park.


lols


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Talk to her after she's trained.... or away from the gym. And if she has headphones on then don't tap her on the shoulder.
> 
> You can tell im the most unapproachable girl at the gym these days


You'll have to socialise tomorrow


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ask her to spot you and feign injury halfway through =p


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> ask her to spot you and feign injury halfway through =p


lols yea say like you got cramp and you'd need her massage it immediately


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lols yea say like you got cramp and you'd need her massage it immediately


yep... nah a lil lower :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How about chatting to her like a normal person as she might not be interested in some random letching dude akways staring at her butt when she squats .


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> How about chatting to her like a normal person as she might not be interested in some random letching dude akways staring at her butt when she squats .


that seems a bit straitforward lol

its the wierdos who see you don't speak then run home and type u a message are the freakiest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> that seems a bit straitforward lol
> 
> its the wierdos who see you don't speak then run home and type u a message are the freakiest


my mrs has a guy just like that , he wont look at her or speak to her but sends her fb messages saying how good she looks .

i find it funny :lol:


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ask her to spot you and feign injury halfway through =p


that's not actually such a bad idea!

I was once playing squash with my mate, it was coming to the end of the game and my mate hit the ball with his most powerful most perfectly aimed shot right to the boys in the basement and I went down like a sack of...

So these girls who were waiting to play after rushed in to see if I was alright. Was almost crying in pain but still managed a super smooth 'Ah I am now you lovely ladies are here'.

Like. A. Boss...

Well not quite like a boss becaaaause I didn't get any numbers...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

do what i do.....perv from a distance & crack 1 off in the showers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> that's not actually such a bad idea!
> 
> I was once playing squash with my mate, it was coming to the end of the game and my mate hit the ball with his most powerful most perfectly aimed shot right to the boys in the basement and I went down like a sack of...
> 
> ...


pm @The L Man - you need to attend his "how to pull" classes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> that seems a bit straitforward lol
> 
> its the wierdos who see you don't speak then run home and type u a message are the freakiest


funny enough!!...girls are the same. i've had 2 council gym workers (female) & 2 burds from the sunbed....never spoke to them in my life, they get my name when i swipe in... add me on fb & flirt away....but are all shy in person when i talk to them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough!!...girls are the same. i've had 2 council gym workers (female) & 2 burds from the sunbed....never spoke to them in my life, they get my name when i swipe in... add me on fb & flirt away....but are all shy in person when i talk to them.


coz your fugly :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> coz your fugly :lol:


haha, damn rite i am.....a breath of fresh air from these pop star looking fegs


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

forget your chalk, ask her for some chalk.

Start saying hello to her, progress to regular exchange of pleasantries.

Follow her home and exchange bodily fluids with her.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RalphWiggum said:


> So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.
> 
> I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '
> 
> so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


Just be yourself dont try to act like the fonze or entertain the gal... If you get the cold shoulder leave it theres always another day..Offer her some chewing gum? :cowboy:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> You'll have to socialise tomorrow


You might end up begging me to be my usual unsociable self!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Some of these answers are fvcking comical. Spot me, forget your chalk. Just lol.

Women like confident, assertive, attractive men.

Unless she's a weak woman (which I doubt) - so just do something rather than posting on here about it.

Report back on progress!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

If you think about it too much and get worked up, it is doomed to failure.

If you naturally end up on the same equipment and then talk then its much easier to see what shes into etc. Don't ask her outright to go for a drink, just make small talk with her and go.from there.

Ps if you ask her and she says no it will be semi awkward every time you see her.

If you date for a while and the it ends, it will be much more awkward and one of you will have to leave.

On the flip side it could be all sweet.

One way to find out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> pm @The L Man - you need to attend his "how to pull" classes


I await a message, OP.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuks sake!

Make a little eye contact, smile, a friendly smile not like you're thinking any of the ridiculous things that have been said, if she smiles back say hi next time your close then see what happens, maybe even have a conversation.

Or come out with some prepared fails and look and feel an utter tool.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> that's not actually such a bad idea!
> 
> I was once playing squash with my mate, it was coming to the end of the game and my mate hit the ball with his most powerful most perfectly aimed shot right to the boys in the basement and I went down like a sack of...
> 
> ...


Ok, now I've seen that don't bother. You won't be able to be normal so go ahead with plan sleaze


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

OP sounds like a 14 year old


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Save the stress and drama of worrying about it, kill her then kill yourself.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> OP sounds like a 14 year old


How so?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Some of these answers are fvcking comical. Spot me, forget your chalk. Just lol.
> 
> Women like confident, assertive, attractive men.
> 
> ...


so your saying spot her while squatting and press the ole fella against her bum 

works for some :whistling:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a cardio bunny in my gym. Good looking blonde but she is destroying herself. Very low bodyfat and is burning muscle away. Starting to look like Auschwitz prisoner in makeup and branded gear.

I just want to go over and feed her :no:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Alternatively you could always smell the bench after she gets off it.


On a side note, a guy at my last work place was sacked for sniffing chairs of female colleagues and masturbating on to said chair!

And no it wasnt me, I go no further than the hair sniffing...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> How so?


In the way that you observe and talk like you're 14


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Kimball said:


> In the way that you observe and talk like you're 14


Quiet old man, what do you know...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> Quiet old man, what do you know...


Far more than you ever will if you're old enough and stay long enough for the adults lounge you'll see.

But for gods sake don't start trying to dominate her, doomed to failure


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> On a side note, a guy at my last work place was sacked for sniffing chairs of female colleagues and masturbating on to said chair!
> 
> And no it wasnt me, I go no further than the hair sniffing...


If that is a legitimate story, that is so fried.

But fair play.

At least it wasn't your chair.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Far more than you ever will if you're old enough and stay long enough for the adults lounge you'll see.


What goes down in there? Just talking about how music was better in your day?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> If that is a legitimate story, that is so fried.
> 
> But fair play.
> 
> At least it wasn't your chair.


it was thats how he found out :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if you refer to women as females then you have no chance with a hotty in the gym


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

ewen said:


> it was thats how he found out :lol:


Probably... Happens to the best of us hah


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> What goes down in there? Just talking about how music was better in your day?


Not a lot, and it wasn't, it was sh1t

Even my girlfriends dubstep is better


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

JoePro said:


> If that is a legitimate story, that is so fried.
> 
> But fair play.
> 
> *At least it wasn't your chair*.


That I know of... :lol:

He was caught by his manager, early morning hours before the majority of staff arrived for work!

Married with kids too :lol:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> That I know of... :lol:
> 
> He was caught by his manager, early morning hours before the majority of staff arrived for work!
> 
> Married with kids too :lol:


Haha that's gonna' be a great story to bring up one day.

I'd love to be his manager to give him a reference for his next job.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Some of these answers are fvcking comical. Spot me, forget your chalk. Just lol.
> 
> *Women like confident, assertive, attractive men.*
> 
> ...


queenie hit the nail on the head,

mate just be yourself,

be confident and go with the flow...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Next time she's working out in front of a mirror walk up to her confidently and say

"You dont look as fat as that mirror makes out you do"

And walk off. Women love a confident man that pays them compliments


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Blow her a kiss in the gym followed by short creepy laugh (suggesting that your plotting something)

Wait for her outside the gym....

When she comes out *Confidently* and *Assertively* shout GET IN THE VAN!

Textbook.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ali-c said:


> Blow her a kiss in the gym followed by short creepy laugh (suggesting that your plotting something)
> 
> Wait for her outside the gym....
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> I go to virgin in kirkstall... Which gym do you take selfies in? lololololol sorry couldn't resist...


haha I go there...please tell me you aren't the guy who trains with his fooking hood up, normally after 10pm, that always tries it on with the fit blonde hair girl...fooking cringe worthy but entertaining

P.S Which girl, theres a few nice ones, you ever notice the bird who always trains with her sunglasses on?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just show her how your warm up on chest day....


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

barsnack said:


> haha I go there...please tell me you aren't the guy who trains with his fooking hood up, normally after 10pm, that always tries it on with the fit blonde hair girl...fooking cringe worthy but entertaining
> 
> P.S Which girl, theres a few nice ones, you ever notice the bird who always trains with her sunglasses on?


I'M THAT GUY!

Hahaha nah I go at about 430.

She's like sorta latina looking, gorgeous dark eyes, ass that won't quit, loves doing stretches.

But yeah you're right, there's all sorts of talent going on in that gym...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Hahahaha I was joking relax.


She doesnt seem to pick up on sarcasm no matter how obvious...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ask to sniff her gym socks


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough!!...girls are the same. i've had 2 council gym workers (female) & 2 burds from the sunbed....never spoke to them in my life, they get my name when i swipe in... add me on fb & flirt away....but are all shy in person when i talk to them.


 lols bit stalky..so when u go in after facenookie do they actually chat? Mine doesnt but will ocassionally lean in an whisper my name lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> I'M THAT GUY!
> 
> Hahaha nah I go at about 430.
> 
> ...


normally go in around 10ish but will make an exception on Friday...theres a few fit ones, best thing is to see if she does any of the classes that's on, and sit next to her etc...ive done the ab crunch class few times and normally position myself beside this fit east European bird, got friendly with her, but she has a boyfriend, so just waiting for him to die and im in


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RalphWiggum said:


> I'M THAT GUY!
> 
> Hahaha nah I go at about 430.
> 
> ...


normally go in around 10ish but will make an exception on Friday...theres a few fit ones, best thing is to see if she does any of the classes that's on, and sit next to her etc...ive done the ab crunch class few times and normally position myself beside this fit east European bird, got friendly with her, but she has a boyfriend, so just waiting for him to die and im in


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

If she is as good as you're making out chances are she is already taken!

I would just leave it !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols bit stalky..so when u go in after facenookie do they actually chat? Mine doesnt *but will ocassionally lean in an whisper my name* lol


lol wut?

yeh they chat.....but fukall like they are on fb.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

RalphWiggum said:


> I'M THAT GUY!
> 
> She's like sorta latina looking, gorgeous dark eyes, ass that won't quit, loves doing stretches.
> 
> But yeah you're right, there's all sorts of talent going on in that gym...


Yeah there's loads of them in every gym, insecure women wearing tight clothes that deliberately go and squat in front of blokes just for the attention. I don't think I'd approach anyone in the gym as it's just fcuking creepy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like being approached when I am in the gym at all. I go there to train and the guys who I see regularly in there talk to me bout training and are very respectful, and the last bloke who tried to be a bit overly friendly had some very large and not very friendly powerlifters see him off to the other side of the gym...hahahaha..... I do plenty of squatting but have my "spesh" squatting top to wear on that day so my bootocks are not on view to the masses, hahaha....and I do my good mornings with my rear against the wall and not the mirrors...:laugh: crikey! it's complicated...haha..

I do like to talk about training and the chaps I see reglularly in the morning have a bit of banter now and again as we are all there at 6 in the morning so know each other due to that but mainly it's training stuff. We do have gals who come into the gym in the evening dressed to nines though with bits of bod hanging out and make up on and stuff and do act a bit provocatively, and if I were honest and I had a better body than i do, I may wear a smaller t-shirt instead of the jo ninety head to foot thing but hey....they look good...had some good hair tips from them in the changing rooms...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I don't like being approached when I am in the gym at all. I go there to train and the guys who I see regularly in there talk to me bout training and are very respectful, and the last bloke who tried to be a bit overly friendly had some very large and not very friendly powerlifters see him off to the other side of the gym...hahahaha..... I do plenty of squatting but have my "spesh" squatting top to wear on that day so my bootocks are not on view to the masses, hahaha....and I do my good mornings with my rear against the wall and not the mirrors...:laugh: crikey! it's complicated...haha..
> 
> I do like to talk about training and the chaps I see reglularly in the morning have a bit of banter now and again as we are all there at 6 in the morning so know each other due to that but mainly it's training stuff. We do have gals who come into the gym in the evening dressed to nines though with bits of bod hanging out and make up on and stuff and do act a bit provocatively, and if I were honest and I had a better body than i do, I may wear a smaller t-shirt instead of the jo ninety head to foot thing but hey....they look good...had some good hair tips from them in the changing rooms...


Same flubs....except it appears ur male friends in the gym are better than the ones I have to train with....I can't be left alone to my walking lunges without being told ' hey this snail trail isn't straight watch ya form girl' lol...so cruel...Iv learnt to turn the music up and head down. Annoying little blighters..but harmless.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Next time she's working out in front of a mirror walk up to her confidently and say
> 
> "You dont look as fat as that mirror makes out you do"
> 
> And walk off. Women love a confident man that pays them compliments


This you?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Soooo.... OP spoke to this female yet??


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This you?
> 
> View attachment 132345


Close, this is me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Close, this is me.


Wow! Erm........ nice towel :thumb:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

she is only human nothin to be afraid of. if she is doin weights go over, be yourself and just say hi. dont make it obvious u r trying to ask her out just say hi like u would to a regular bloke who u see often or a mate. if she cant even say hi to u then she aint worth your time mate.

just make general conversation etc and c how it goes if u r still talkin after two weeks just ask if she fancies goin for a drink. she will either say yes or no or worse the dreaded im married lol then just chat as mates.

oh and dont wear loose shorts lol


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

RalphWiggum said:


> So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.
> 
> I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '
> 
> so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


Tell her you see her squatting and her form is excellent however advise her to go deeper, then show her how by supporting her from behind and tell her shes doing great.

She will feel very vunerable - this is where you attack and say to her "i hope your boyfriend doesnt walk in"

Hopefully she will answer with "luckily i dont have one"

and then love began....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Tell her you see her squatting and her form is excellent however advise her to go deeper, then show her how by supporting her from behind and tell her shes doing great.
> 
> She will feel very vunerable - this is where you attack and say to her "i hope your boyfriend doesnt walk in"
> 
> ...


So you're single too?


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha.....was thinking about the tottie in my gyms over the last 25 or so years

And I've realised I've never let me repeat that NEVER chatted to one

It's a hardcore training thing before the comments CUM hahaha !!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Slide underneath her as she's squating and give her [email protected] a little lick


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RalphWiggum said:


> So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.
> 
> I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '
> 
> so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


Next time she is squatting go up to her wet your finger and put it in her ear, girls go crazy for this :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol wut?
> 
> yeh they chat.....but fukall like they are on fb.


that's just weird then lols


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Next time she is squatting go up to her wet your finger and put it in her ear, girls go crazy for this :tongue:


Oh yes we all love a wet willy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yes we all love a wet willy


I said finger ya dirty minded hussy lol


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> stand behind her when she's squatting and smell her hair


Creased at this comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I said finger ya dirty minded hussy lol


Please tell me you know what a wet willy is?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Please tell me you know what a wet willy is?


Yes darling its what i originally said for the op to do but i know what you meant young lady


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Yes darling its what i originally said for the op to do but i know what you meant young lady


Phew! :sneaky2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hamster said:


> People do this to each other at work :confused1:
> 
> Never had it done to me for some bizarre reason lol,


To be fair, I don't think I'd wet willy you hon :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

RalphWiggum said:


> I go to virgin in kirkstall... Which gym do you take selfies in? lololololol sorry couldn't resist...


Virgin Gym eh? Thats Ironic.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

All men like a wet Willy


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Next time she is squatting go up to her wet your finger and put it in her ear, girls go crazy for this :tongue:


This is good.However, not nearly as good as telling her you can see a turtles head appearing from her bottom when she squats,and would you like it poked back in?Women love funny comments like this.As soon as she knows you have a sense of humour shes yours for sure.


----------



## IGETITIN310 (Jul 26, 2013)

If your ripped take off your shirt ask her if she's mirin and then have her lick your serratus it's that simple girls yours... Bitches love muscle over everything...


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Stack all the plates in the gym under your gym bag, right beside you while you do situps, so when she needs them to Squat she have to come to you to get them


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

RalphWiggum said:


> So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.
> 
> I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '
> 
> so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


What gym is it? just so i can come and have a perv my gym is amazing but there are no women lol

Just seen it says virgin gym think ill leave that one lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> funny enough!!...girls are the same. i've had 2 council gym workers (female) & 2 burds from the sunbed....never spoke to them in my life, they get my name when i swipe in... add me on fb & flirt away....but are all shy in person when i talk to them.


Yeah but FB is ace for that....I am horribly shy, and won't talk to anyone in person..I can guarantee that if I saw people from here somewhere (unless I'd met them before), I'd probably hide in a corner until I was approached. Once the ice is broken, you can't shut me up though 



a.notherguy said:


> if you refer to women as females then you have no chance with a hotty in the gym


Indeed. Biggest thing that winds me up in here is the use of the word 'female' when 'woman' would work better - I mean if the thread was 'Talking to males in the gym' it would sound silly....


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

If your having trouble approaching this girl..I'd say spotting her is asking for trouble..










...

....

......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> If your having trouble approaching this girl..I'd say spotting her is asking for trouble..


10/10 would sniff


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Ask her what she charges perhaps? From reading through i dont see any other way.

Good luck.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Yeah but FB is ace for that....I am horribly shy, and won't talk to anyone in person..I can guarantee that if I saw people from here somewhere (unless I'd met them before), I'd probably hide in a corner until I was approached. Once the ice is broken, you can't shut me up though
> 
> ....


haha, i'd just walk up & blurt sumin out u wouldnt understand.....then id watch u panic as u dont know what to say


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I actually work out with a pretty hot female, with a cracking body, and it's unbelievable the amount of girls she gets coming up to her and asking her advice!

I wouldn't mind but its MY advice that's got her in that shape pmsl :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, i'd just walk up & blurt sumin out u wouldnt understand.....then id watch u panic as u dont know what to say


You speak German then?? :lol:


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Just tell her straight : "suck me, beautiful"


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Just tell her straight : "suck me, beautiful"


Incoming!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Just tell her straight : "suck me, beautiful"


Thanks for the neg you end of a bell!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Talaria said:


> Thanks for the neg you end of a bell!


Thanks for yours, hope one day you find a sense of humour


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Thanks for yours, hope one day you find a sense of humour


Hope one day you realise you aren't funny.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

RalphWiggum said:


> So there's this girl at the gym I go too and she is such a babe. Such a gorgeous curvy body with the most gorgeous face, and her squat form is most impressive... always a plus! Only problem is I don't wanna talk to her because I don't want to seem like one of those guys who hits at girls at the gym. I go there to train, not hit on the fabulous females that frequent my gym.
> 
> I can only hope that I see her on a night out and be all 'oh heeey you totally go to my gym?! Wanna go out sometime? Greeeeat! Thursday night it is! See you then  '
> 
> so yeah... Any tips/funny anecdotes/similar gym crush situation stories?


show her you are interested in her by sniffing the seat after she has used it. you CAN NOT go wrong with this tactic.


----------

